

Creating Desktop Applications With node-webkit - tilt
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/creating-desktop-applications-with-node-webkit/

======
nghuuphuoc
Atom Shell ([https://github.com/atom/atom-shell](https://github.com/atom/atom-
shell)) by Github is another good alternative!

